# function key on laptop doesn't recognized

## oc666

Hello

I'm trying to recognize fn key with other key press (like home or end) but my system doesn't recognize this keymap.

I tried to use this guide, but the xed command doesn't recognized it either.

How could I recognized those keymaps it?

Thanks

----------

## tarpman

Hi,

Usually the Fn key on laptops doesn't generate its own keypresses, but rather modifies the keycodes sent by other keys, before the OS ever sees the results.  On my laptop, even using the Fn key with the multimedia keys (Fn-F1, Fn-F2, etc) doesn't generate keypresses, but ACPI events instead.

----------

## oc666

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Usually the Fn key on laptops doesn't generate its own keypresses, but rather modifies the keycodes sent by other keys, before the OS ever sees the results.  On my laptop, even using the Fn key with the multimedia keys (Fn-F1, Fn-F2, etc) doesn't generate keypresses, but ACPI events instead.

 

How could I identified this key press even it's acpi events?

----------

## tarpman

The key by itself probably won't generate anything that the OS can detect.  As I mentioned, on my laptop nothing happens until I use it in conjunction with a key that it modifies.  (i.e. F1 generates a keypress, but Fn-F2 generates an ACPI event and no keypress)

----------

## oc666

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> The key by itself probably won't generate anything that the OS can detect.  As I mentioned, on my laptop nothing happens until I use it in conjunction with a key that it modifies.  (i.e. F1 generates a keypress, but Fn-F2 generates an ACPI event and no keypress)

 

So, how could I "see" those acpi events and attach to each one some effects (like brightness control)? cause xev doesn't do it.

Thanks.

----------

